# portage , layman et  les overlays

## bdouxx

Bonjour

j'utilise actuellement 3 dépôts:

- gentoo : le dépôt par défaut

- bdouxx :  mon dépôt local pour faire des tests

- kde : pour récupérer les derniers paquets de kde

Le problème arrive quand les paquets que j'ai installé via le dépôt "kde"  passe dans le dépôt officiel et sont supprimé du dépôt "kde"

Je m'attends à ce qu'ils soit re-emergé pour provenir du bon dépôt, ce qui n'est pas le cas.

par exemple :

 *Quote:*   

>  ⚡ root@serveur  /etc/portage/repos.conf  eix -sa kde-apps/dolphin 
> 
> [I] kde-apps/dolphin
> 
>      Available versions:  
> ...

 

et j'ai eix-test-obsolete qui se plaint (et qui me semble t'il a tord)

 *Quote:*   

>  ✘ ⚡ root@serveur  /usr/local/portage  eix-test-obsolete detail
> 
> Redundant in /etc/portage/package.{,accept_}keywords:
> 
> ... considered as REDUNDANT_IF_NO_CHANGE
> ...

 

Avez vous une idée de ce qu'il faudrait que je fasse? j'ai tenté de voir du coté des priorités mais ca n'a rien donné de concluant.

Merci

Voici ma configuration

 *Quote:*   

>  ⚡ root@serveur  /etc/portage/repos.conf  cat gentoo.conf
> 
> [DEFAULT]
> 
> main-repo = gentoo
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  ⚡ root@serveur  /etc/portage/repos.conf  emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.2.26 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r1, 4.1.12-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Pour le premier point, emerge ne va pas proposer le paquet qui quitte un overlay pour le repository officiel, si c'est la même version.

Pour le deuxième point : ne serait-ce pas un paquet qui passe de masqué à testing/stable ?

----------

## bdouxx

ok merci pour ta réponse.

Je pensais qu'en changeant la priorité du dépôt cela allait force le paquet à être réinstallé..

Pour eix-test-obsolete , c'est plutôt qu'il considère le paquet comme pas installé(vu qu'il n'existe plus dans le dépôt kde)mais qu'il est présent dans le dépôt gentoo.

----------

